# Ready to do this right



## MoUnit (Jul 9, 2015)

I have been on this website for quite a few months, have added something here or there. I feel like I am ready to have a network of people who can help me get through my divorce.
My story is probably not too different from many of you. I am getting divorced after almost 21 years of marriage. I can't really put my finger on what happened between us, I just know now that I question every time he left me and our kids (he left 3 times, this last time was the 4th and last for me). There were always issues about trust with him and other women, but he always told me loved me and I was the best thing that ever happened to him. In some ways I suppose that is true, we have two incredible children together (son 16, daughter 12). I was in the Navy for 20 years, so we were able to live in many different states and countries. But things just started falling apart after I retired from the Navy.
Looking forward to helpful advice on how to navigate this new world I heading toward!


----------



## Faiora (Apr 20, 2013)

My advice: Be you, and stay positive as often as you can. 

I've never been in your situation, but I know being true to yourself and never compromising your values is something you'll never regret, regardless of the situation. And staying positive is what will keep you open to new experiences and ideas. You probably won't need us, but if you do, it'll just be to remind you of that. 

Best wishes.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Welcome, @MoUnit!


----------



## MoUnit (Jul 9, 2015)

Thank you so much. I know I am a strong person, I am fortunate to have friends and family to stand by me, but sometimes it is nice to bounce things off people who don't really know me and can me some unbiased advice.


----------



## MoUnit (Jul 9, 2015)

Thank you! It is sad that I have to be here, but great to know there is a place to vent and connect with other people who are going through the same thing.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Hurt when it hurts, but don't dwell.

Make sure you are eating right and staying hydrated. You'd be surprised how many people going through a tough time literally forget to eat and drink. Of course, lack of good nutrition and hydration make people feel cruddy, so it becomes even harder to cope.

If you've ever wanted to learn something specific or go to a certain place, making moves in that direction will give you something positive to look forward to.


----------

